# How to teach her to play



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

So I rescued a pb GSD, she is 5 years old and lived all her life in a kennel at the breeder, 
she does not play with the myriad of toys I have bought her, ok she flunked schutzhund, but she does not play with her toys.
Any suggestions
she seems to like to track


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Will she play fetch or tug with you? Get a rag and tie it to a string, see if she'll chase it, then play a bit of tug with it if she will. If she likes to track that would be a good bonding time for both of you. 
Some dogs just don't know how to play, I had a foster who coudn't catch a ball for about the first two weeks I had him. He had never experienced it. 
Have you had her long? She may need to feel the "bond" before feeling comfortable playing. An obedience class would be a good start, then get her into agility! That may be her thing, you never know.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*Have her for 8 days*



onyx'girl said:


> Will she play fetch or tug with you? Get a rag and tie it to a string, see if she'll chase it, then play a bit of tug with it if she will. If she likes to track that would be a good bonding time for both of you.
> Some dogs just don't know how to play, I had a foster who coudn't catch a ball for about the first two weeks I had him. He had never experienced it.
> Have you had her long? She may need to feel the "bond" before feeling comfortable playing. An obedience class would be a good start, then get her into agility! That may be her thing, you never know.


Had her for 8 days, and yes she has 2 wooded acres to run free, I just think she does not know how to play yet....
will buy her a soccer ball tomorrow, no fetching ( she's no Lab...lol) she is rather quiet
oh and she has nor barked once yet


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

These sites have some good ideas:

How to Create a Motivating Toy

Playing with Prey Drive: The Key to Attitude and Enthusiasm in Performance Dogs - The Dog Athlete

ClickFlicks -- Controlled Tug Games: A Novel Reinforcer :: Dog training videos for download from Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs favorite toys are the cuz's, jollyballs(all types), holee-rollers, jawz hyperflight frisbees, french linen tugs and the gappay balls on strings. I'd get a couple different kinds to start, see what she might interact with you with.
GSD's do love to play fetch, you'd be surprised!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

I rescued a similar girl, I used a flirt pole to get her to begin to play...

I used it to move on to tugging after letting her catch the flirt...

That led to fetching...

And right now she's combing the house searching for a hidden tennis ball.


And I used a clicker to get her started with her first obedience commands.

Good luck!

Ohh and I wouldn't expect much in 8 days, in another 3-4 weeks as she gets more at ease and confident it should get a lot easier.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

TxRider said:


> I rescued a similar girl, I used a flirt pole to get her to begin to play...
> 
> I used it to move on to tugging after letting her catch the flirt...
> 
> ...


I think I ask too much of her, I am in love with how well she walks on a leash a foot behind me, I love how she sits and lays down, she even is learning how to stay. She is sweet with other dogs and children, she is low to medium energy.
I am just wondering why , even after taking her for a long walk....she does her business in my bedroom...wife is getting a lot of use out of her carpet steamer.
We have her on a regular walk and feeding schedule, she gets all the attention? why an my 5 year old , smart GSD not learn to take care of business outside?
maybe I am sking too much , too soon


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Will a crate fit in your bedroom? I would crate train her if possible, keep her near you at night, treat her like a puppy til she is housetrained. If you can't keep an eye on her, then she should be crated, when you take her out to do her business, take her to the same spot everytime and give the key word, praise her after she goes.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*feel bad about crating her*



onyx'girl said:


> Will a crate fit in your bedroom? I would crate train her if possible, keep her near you at night, treat her like a puppy til she is housetrained. If you can't keep an eye on her, then she should be crated, when you take her out to do her business, take her to the same spot everytime and give the key word, praise her after she goes.


Not that I do not understand the "crate" 
We got her a crate first thing, she goes in the crate, by herself when we eat
I just moved the crate upstairs, so she will not feel abandoned at night.
and I have to say only 3 accidents in 8 days that is actually pretty good
I am wondering if she feels lonely, no other dogs around, and he grew up (kennel and shelter with other dogs????
and all my other dogs did just fine


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

She is going to take time to adjust to a new home and a new "pack". Usually a month or more.

She will get better in a few weeks and be more comfortable as she bonds with you. She will then only be lonely when you are not there... 

Keep taking her out often, at the same times morning, during the day and evening and walking her and she should start getting used to going outside and having less accidents in the house.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Shepherds can retrieve with the best of them.
let your dog settle in. don't push her to much.
she has to adjust to her new family and enviroment.

work with her slowly. get to know your dog.
everything will come together soon. once you know your dog
and your dog knows what you want everything will change.


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*Thanks guys and gals*

yes you probably all right, I think I am so fascinated with her, that I am not patient enough....
this is my first rescue... and she is so smart and gentle, well she picked me...

I just want to make sure that she gets what she needs....

Rome wasn't build in one day....:smirk:


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

Well it looks like she is starting to bond, we had a long day together, running, walking driving around topless, and checking out toys, well to my surprise my GSD is a cat...the only toy she reacted to was a cat toy ...lol and last evening she started to play with a basketball. thanks for the advice, looks like she is a fast learner and will do just fine.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I had the same problem when I took in Yukon. He wouldn't play for almost half a year. The only reason I got him to play is because I took in another dog that has a very high ball & play drive. It helps wonders. 

Give her time to bond to you first and once you feel she is ready go and let her interact with dogs that have a playdrive and you will see how fast she will figure it out. It takes time though. 
It was a long progress with my male. First he would chase the ball but not pick it up. After a while he picked it up but didn't know what to do with it so he dropped it. Than he chased the ball and finally carried it for a little bit and at last he completely figured it out and plays like a god. :wub:


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*she is starting to get the play thing*

took her to dog park today, she actually chased the frisbee and brought it back twice, Than another dog showed up and she played with that dog for a while.
so yes progress

She is doing fine
:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

ok I think we are making progress, she is starting to chase the frisbee, yay

brings it even back 

still has trouble giving it back to me

lol


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as she is chasing and carrying the frisbee she is doing progress. It will take time. Keep up the great work! :wub:


----------



## Juta (Mar 13, 2010)

*Update on rescue*

Juta, is learning to retrieve the frisbee, she finally jumps up in the jeep. I have been keeping her on a good routine. Walking in the morning 1 mile and 1 mile on the bike at night, with another walk of about a mile, plus we have taken her to the dog park 3-4 times a week.

Everyone compliments on how wonderful of a GSD she is, even those people who are afraid of GSD's.

Best dog I ever owned:wub:


----------

